# Foreign Student Applying As Local Medical Student?



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, this is my first post here. I've been going through other posts, trying to gather up as much information as I could. I am currently a 12th grader in the USA, looking to go to Pakistan to complete MBBS. I am currently looking at applying as a self-finance student, but the college I am looking at(Ayub Medical College) still charges self-finance students at least $6,000 a year. Although I can probably do this, I really don't want to put too much strain on my parents, who don't earn that much. I've heard that I can go by the local Pakistani rate if I pass the entry exam, and i have the practice booklets, which i am trying to study. Is there any other affordable way for me? 
Also, my grades in general are good, but I'm worried about something...will the IBCC factor some grades in such as P.E. and art? These classes are mandatory to take, but I really dont want it to hurt whether or not I can get in, since I've had a few teachers that were reluctant to give anyone an A for their class. But as for the pre-med classes, I have taken Biology and Chemistry and passed both with around 95%. I am taking Physics this year and am trying to keep my grade high as well. I have also taken 4 years of English, 2 of which are AP, and have receieved A's in all of them. However, last year I had a really strict Culinary teacher who would seriously never give me higher than 80% for anything I did. I just want to be reassured that "extra" classes wont be counted against me. I try hard in all classes, but there are some classes such as P.E. where the teacher didnt give anyone an A.
Also, I have my entire family in Pakistan. Living in the USA just isnt working for me, I feel as I dont belong here. American culture contrasts so much with Pakistani, and with parents that dont want me to be "american" its really hard to fit in. So I decided I might as well live in Pakistan, because that is where my heart is. I heard the education over there is extremely tough, and I'm worried, will it be really hard for me to adjust to the education system there. I know it is in English, but still it's worrying since my cousin is always talking about how Pakistani education is so tough compared to other countries. Ok, sorry for the long intro, I hope to hear from you guys soon.


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

sahernaqvi said:


> Hi, this is my first post here. I've been going through other posts, trying to gather up as much information as I could. I am currently a 12th grader in the USA, looking to go to Pakistan to complete MBBS. I am currently looking at applying as a self-finance student, but the college I am looking at(Ayub Medical College) still charges self-finance students at least $6,000 a year. Although I can probably do this, I really don't want to put too much strain on my parents, who don't earn that much. I've heard that I can go by the local Pakistani rate if I pass the entry exam, and i have the practice booklets, which i am trying to study. Is there any other affordable way for me?
> Also, my grades in general are good, but I'm worried about something...will the IBCC factor some grades in such as P.E. and art? These classes are mandatory to take, but I really dont want it to hurt whether or not I can get in, since I've had a few teachers that were reluctant to give anyone an A for their class. But as for the pre-med classes, I have taken Biology and Chemistry and passed both with around 95%. I am taking Physics this year and am trying to keep my grade high as well. I have also taken 4 years of English, 2 of which are AP, and have receieved A's in all of them. However, last year I had a really strict Culinary teacher who would seriously never give me higher than 80% for anything I did. I just want to be reassured that "extra" classes wont be counted against me. I try hard in all classes, but there are some classes such as P.E. where the teacher didnt give anyone an A.
> Also, I have my entire family in Pakistan. Living in the USA just isnt working for me, I feel as I dont belong here. American culture contrasts so much with Pakistani, and with parents that dont want me to be "american" its really hard to fit in. So I decided I might as well live in Pakistan, because that is where my heart is. I heard the education over there is extremely tough, and I'm worried, will it be really hard for me to adjust to the education system there. I know it is in English, but still it's worrying since my cousin is always talking about how Pakistani education is so tough compared to other countries. Ok, sorry for the long intro, I hope to hear from you guys soon.


you can apply through PTAP, in which you and one of your parent have to be US citizen. It is an extremely competitive program, but since you have around 95% for chemistry and biology, thats good, just make sure you do good in physics. And, you have to take the SAT II, make sure you do really good in them, I would say score above 650 on each subject Biology, Chemistry, and Physics. If you get selected, you will pay the same amount as local Pakistani, which is not a lot. I think its more than half off from foreign self finance seat.

This is the site:Medical

Economic Affairs Division - Government of Pakistan


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks, will they take all of my "extra" classes into account too?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, and will I be exempt from taking the entry exam?


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

The ibcc conversion officer only look at your physics, chemistry and physics grade,they don't care about the rest. The ibcc will convert your US science grades into a Pakistan equivalence grade. Then,you apply for the PTAP scheme with the ibcc certificate, sat II grades, and the remaining paper work.


sahernaqvi said:


> Ok, thanks, will they take all of my "extra" classes into account too?


----------



## saira16 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, you will be as long as you fulfill all those requirement.



sahernaqvi said:


> Oh, and will I be exemptfrom taking the entry exam?


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

hey!
If I were you i would apply in all three... that is PTAP self finance, and if it possible go to Pakistan and take the entry test. Then you can choose which college to go to based on where you got accepted, and under what program. And yea studying in Pakistan is hard, but its hard in every medical college I would think. Even in America. If you feel like you belong there then you prob wont have a problem adjusting. Good luck.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

hey! 

I'm from canada and i just applied to med schools in pak this year (results coming out in a few weeks...yikes!) ! As mentioned above, they only look at your bio,chem and physics marks, so your okay if you dont do all that hot in electives...i understand, some teachers just can't give high marks to save their life. 

And yea, you can apply for the PTAP (local)seats (its going to cost you legit like...only a hundred for tuition after converting currency!). But I would highly recommend ALSO applying for the oversees seats. That way. if you dont get into the local ones, you may still have a chance to go there because you applied for the oversees one. thats what I, and alot of other people did.

Anddd, leanr from my experience (grr i wish i knew this before!!). your going to need the SAT II scores for your admission process...start studying and taking them early! as in now! that way you can redo them a bunch of times untill you get the highest scores you can get! I didn't get a chance to satrt studying until a few weeks before I took all 3 of mine, and couldnt redo them because it was the last date of the year! or else i could have improved my chances of getting in with better scores!

Good luck girl!!!


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi! im from New York and im waiting for admission results as well....What did you get on your SAT II's ? and where did you apply?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

*??*

Thanks, i ordered the prep books for the sat 2 biology and chemistry tests so inshallah i can get at least 750 on each test if i study all year . Oh and about the pakistani entry test, i have the prep books for those and am studying a littke every day, im thinking that when i go to pakistan in june, maybe i can go to an academy that helps prepare students for the entrance exam, and then maybe i can pass that and enter as a local student. I just have to go to pakistan and i dont want money to be an issue for my parents at all. If i attend an academy does anyone know their cost, and how long ill have to attend them, and if their legit and will actually give me a good chance of passing the entrance exam. Im really worried because i know there are only a few foreign seats available and there are students with super high aggregates. I live in the US, so i know they deduct points like crazy and then require really high percentages for admission. So i figured if i apply as a local student through the entrance test process i might have a better chance of getting admission. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

So what are your foreign aggregates for this year?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

I am currently completing 12 class, and i will be going to pakistan in june to apply, so i havent gotten my aggregate yet, but im worried about the IBCC deducting too many marks because i live in the usa.


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

isparkaling said:


> Hi! im from New York and im waiting for admission results as well....What did you get on your SAT II's ? and where did you apply?


okay...i just replied to this but i dont think it went through..incase it did and im just blind, sorry for reposting

i didnt do all that great on my SAT II, since i was so busy in other stuff, didnt get a chance to prepare, and only had one shot at it  i got 560 in physics, 660 in chem, and 610 in bio ... from what i remember  for my quivalency i got 887/1100. i applied to a bunch of different ones in lahore, like allama iqbal, fatima jinnah, etc etc

hbu!


----------



## Star (Oct 14, 2012)

sunny3027 said:


> okay...i just replied to this but i dont think it went through..incase it did and im just blind, sorry for reposting
> 
> i didnt do all that great on my SAT II, since i was so busy in other stuff, didnt get a chance to prepare, and only had one shot at it  i got 560 in physics, 660 in chem, and 610 in bio ... from what i remember  for my quivalency i got 887/1100. i applied to a bunch of different ones in lahore, like allama iqbal, fatima jinnah, etc etc
> 
> hbu!


Hey sunny, I am an overseas student. Could you please guide me as to how I can apply for private and public medical colleges. I think to apply for the local seat i need to take the UHS test is that right? I don't really understand this PTAP or self-finance programs. Also, does allama iqbal and KE have reserved seats for overseas students? Any help would really be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

sunny3027 said:


> okay...i just replied to this but i dont think it went through..incase it did and im just blind, sorry for reposting
> 
> i didnt do all that great on my SAT II, since i was so busy in other stuff, didnt get a chance to prepare, and only had one shot at it  i got 560 in physics, 660 in chem, and 610 in bio ... from what i remember  for my quivalency i got 887/1100. i applied to a bunch of different ones in lahore, like allama iqbal, fatima jinnah, etc etc
> 
> hbu!


i got a 660 in bio m and physics, and then a 700 in chem. my equivalency was 920, but my sisters was 745 and she is applying along with me. and yeh i applied to a bunch in lahore and also faisalabad. im going to college in the meantime. are you?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

I have an overall aggregate of 83.15 percent. Applying oh hec sfs and ptap.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Isparkaling has around 85.7 percent


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

isparkaling said:


> i got a 660 in bio m and physics, and then a 700 in chem. my equivalency was 920, but my sisters was 745 and she is applying along with me. and yeh i applied to a bunch in lahore and also faisalabad. im going to college in the meantime. are you?


wow, great scores!! im sure you have a great chance to get in!! 
unfortunately, for students in canada, they cut the numbers for ibcc down for some reason (something to do with internal/external examinations) so that really gave a blow to my overall number 

yupp! going to university for health sciences  hbu!


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sunny your aggregate is around 78.9 percent.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

They cut marks down for everyone -all foreign students.


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

aw thanks! i think they decrease american scores by alot too. and im enrolled as an undergrad in college for chemistry. hopefully ill be able to finish the semester. have you been to pakistan before? would you be living in a dorm?


----------



## sunny3027 (Oct 15, 2012)

isparkaling said:


> aw thanks! i think they decrease american scores by alot too. and im enrolled as an undergrad in college for chemistry. hopefully ill be able to finish the semester. have you been to pakistan before? would you be living in a dorm?


Chem, nice! I have a flippin chem midterm in an hour...gah! D: 
and yupp, I go to Pakistan all the time, was just there for a month this past winter for a cousins wedding. Love it there!
and no, I'd be living with family  hbu!


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

yea i know exam season is coming up. and i'm not sure yet it depends on where i get admitted. good luck on your midterm.


----------



## zoya (Aug 6, 2013)

SAMREEN said:


> Sunny your aggregate is around 78.9 percent.


 how to calculate an aggregate with sat2 marks


----------

